# Considering addons to my editing software - need opinions no the choices



## Overread (Nov 23, 2010)

Long title but it sums things up pretty well.
I'm currently looking to expand some of my editing software through adding some 3rdparty packages and plugins so that I can get a higher level of finish of my photography without having to shell out the silly amount that CS5 costs.

However I also want to keep a mind for the future so I don't want to end up spending large amounts on plugins and software that will in the medium to long term be rendered obsolete.

My current editing software:
Photoshop elements 6
with added free layermask (basic layermask only sadly)
curves tool (allowing freeform curves control instead of the 4 point sliders that ship with elements)

CombineZP (macro focus stacking software).


At the moment I'm considering adding the following software to my setup:
Neat Image - I've used this a little and whilst I'll admit I'm no pro with it (I've a lot to learn!) it works well for when I need it. Further from what I can tell it, Topaz Denoise, Noise Ninja and other noise reduction software on the market all "works" only in some cases on program will work better than the others. However I've never found any distinct report of a pattern to this so as far as I can tell one plugin is as good a bet as the other.

Topaz Detail: Topaz Detail - Halo-free Detail Enhancement and Sharpening not tried this yet, but I'm very curious about the process. I am however worried that its just combining common tools (such as clarity, highpass sharpening, highlights and shadows as well as typical sharpening, contrast, hue and saturation controls) into a single application without giving any nessessary bonuses over learning and using the specific tools outside of the plugin. 

Topaz Deblur - slight topic of the moment with this and its performance and I'm keeping an eye on how things turn out with it (esp as its on sale at the present). However it does seem to be very similar to the details tool in many respects. 

Zerene Stacker Zerene Stacker -- The Basics
I've done well with combineZP and rather like the noise programs, the stacking software never seems to have a distinct edge over the others - but having a broader range of software on offer allows one to compare and contrast results for specific photos to get the best possible final result.



Clearly one limitation I have is that I'm still learning the tools and getting to grips with them, so there is a lot of scope for me to not be able to test these to their full potential or to think that a tool is doing more than I can achieve through use of base tools instead. So I'd be very grateful for any input into these choices as well as suggestions for any other possible software to consider. 

Mid term I do intend to add lightroom 3 to my setup for its organisation and RAW processing features and that will most likely be my final editing setup for some time before I end up with CS5 (if I ever do ).


----------



## KmH (Nov 23, 2010)

Update to Photoshop Elements 9.

I don't use Topaz Detail all that much. I prefer to use Topaz Adjust instead.

I recommend Imagenomic's Noiseware Pro.

Between all that CS5 and ACR can do, I don't have much need for anything more.

Not being able to edit in 16-bit mode would drive me nuts.


----------



## Overread (Nov 23, 2010)

Heh all my RAWs are output as 8bit by default - since elements won't do much save crop a 16bit image 

The Topaz adjust is interesting because when I saw the product page it just look to be to be another HDR/Tonemapping bit of software rather than a detail enhancement bit of software.


----------



## ann (Nov 24, 2010)

I use Topaz products and I don't find Adjust to be another HDR  tweak, yes they do have an option for a HDR boost, but it is just one option in many.

 Rarely is noise an issue for me, but I use DNoise for creative purposes.  

There products allow a lot of personal adjustments, they are not just a button click (they can be, but......)  why not just download a trial and see for yourself.

However, I am with Keith on this, not being about to work in 16bit mode is not something I would give up.

Unlike Keith, I don't use PS on a daily basis and so I find the plug-ins very useful for me and have several collections ; Nik, Onone and Topaz bundles. They all have their strong suits and none are perfect , however IMHo Topaz gives the biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## 1994 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, I have all of the plug-ins you've mentioned with the exception of Zerene Stacker.

If you're looking for sharpening, I'd recommend Topaz Infocus, the best software I've ever used to boost clarity and such.

For noise reduction, after trying out 5-6 different softwares, I'm concluded with Topaz Denoise, great noise reduction without too much loss of detail.

OnOne software suite is also a great choice, getting excellent effects in just a few mouseclicks (much better than Topaz's almost unusable presets)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2010)

If you buy topaz, buy the whole bundle.  It is not that expensive.


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2010)

If I had the cash I'd probably buy and get more direct use out of lightroom 3 than the topaz addons  
I still can't shake the feeling that too many of them are just trying to refine my editing process, but without the added bonus of being able to do selective area adjustments with a layermask (without of of course running the program several times which defeats the point) 

Their nose software is about the only that appears to get all round good reports - though already being invested in Neat image I feel my noise control (for now) is satisfied. I've not yet reached the level with noise where I feel the need (or the skill level) of being able to process with alternate programs for the best possible result.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.. dont buy anything else until you have LR3.

Also with topaz, you can select a region on PS, then run topaz. It will only filter that area.  I was just saying... if you buy something from topaz, might as well buy the whole bundle.


----------



## ghache (Dec 2, 2010)

i dont get why you guys are spending so much money on pluggins when cs5 can do pretty much anything you guys want to do, 
the only pluggins i use is a denoise and ninja noise since photoshop camera raw is not really good at it.


----------



## 1994 (Dec 3, 2010)

ghache said:


> i dont get why you guys are spending so much money on pluggins when cs5 can do pretty much anything you guys want to do,
> the only pluggins i use is a denoise and ninja noise since photoshop camera raw is not really good at it.



I still don't understand why people spend so much money on cars and transport when your feet can get you anywhere 

The only vehicle I use is a boat since feet are not designed to be really good at walking on water.


----------



## ghache (Dec 3, 2010)

1994 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > i dont get why you guys are spending so much money on pluggins when cs5 can do pretty much anything you guys want to do,
> ...


 

are you telling me that photoshop is an ineffective way of doing post-processing?


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 3, 2010)

I heard Lightroom us on sale for $199 right now, probably less than buying a handful if plugins.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 3, 2010)

Overread said:


> ...I can get a higher level of finish of my photography without having to shell out the silly amount that CS5 costs.



Interesting way of looking at it...

When I started in photography there were two (2) important aspects to it. The shooting and the darkroom work.

Dang, same as it is today!

You want to cut corners on one of those two, it's really up to you, but it's kind of the same as cutting corners on both.

In the darkroom, I could get a cheap lens for the enlarger even though I'd spent a whole lot of money on the Hassy. What would be the point? And it's the same today.

What is the point of spending hundreds on the lenses if you are not willing to spend on the PP?

They need to balance each other.


----------



## Overread (Dec 3, 2010)

Aye true points and CS5 is the market leader for a reason - however it doesn't render them the best and only option. The plugins can be just as and better than CS5, but because they offer less versatility (ie they only sharpen or only stack) they cost significantly less than the all in one CS5 package. 

Thus letting one upgrade a portion of ones software (editing) process without a large cost. I do plan on owning CS5 however its not just a financial, but also a major learning curve aspect in order to get the best out of it. I'm also of the mind that its better to put my finances more into building a solid photo capture setup before a major editing setup - mostly because I can always edit a shot another day if I capture it - but I can't capture a shot that I miss (because of a hardware limitation) at a later date. 

So its lenses  >  camera body > CS5 for me.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2010)

Viveza, from Nik Software.


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Viveza, from Nik Software.


 

Agreed.  It is fast, easy to use and the results are great.

skieur


----------



## Overread (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmm just had a look - considering that I'm often using layermasks for just those kind of edits it looks to be a great option for work within a single shot. Sadly the price on that is pretty high - one for the future I think, but certainly one to consider!


----------

